# moving back up north (Sacramento area)



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I may be leaving my beloved Ocean Beach soon to head back up north to my old stomping grounds around Sacramento. Just wanted to see if anyone had any good info on the local clubs, races, etc...I realize the interweb and searching is my friend, but I'd also like to hear first hand info too. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

What? 

Nobody from the Sacto area on here?


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

I've heard the coffee republic ride has a quick group. There is also an informal time trial in folsom on tuesday nights I believe.

I haven't been to either, just what I've heard. Enjoy!


----------



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

Folsom has a great club. Look up Folsom bikes. I am down by Modesto and we have a great group there


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

If your close to the west side, Davis has tons of riding available. If your looking for training, there's a race ride that leaves from the UC Davis Mondavi Center on Tues/Thurs night and Saturday morning.

Rides- Yolo County Visitors Bureau | Activities, Davis, Woodland, Winters, Art Galleries, Crafts, UC Davis, Davis Art Center, Design Museum, John Natsoulas Gallery, Pence Gallery, Yolo County Arts Council

Plenty of racing that has kicked off for the season can be found here. 
Events | Northern California Nevada Cycling Association


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for all the good links and info! 

I'll be looking into those....I found a club called the wheelmen, or golden wheelmen I think...I can't recall of hand now, but the were a Sacto. based club from what I recall......



Right now I'm looking at residences in Land Park/Midtown/McKinley Park/East Sac....But Folsom and Davis aren't out of the question as far as a drive and ride sort of thing...

:thumbsup:


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

I personally love east sacramento living. The one drawback is having to drive to real hills in moderate traffic, unless you want to add a long stretch of ARBT to connect them. The folks in Folsom that can ride out their door to a quick 30mi/3k ft loop before or after work kinda have that going for them.


----------

